# Tonneau Cover



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A few weeks ago I asked for some advice (thanks everyone) on roll-up covers for my truck. I've thought long and hard about it, and I just don't want to have to take that canister in/out every time I want to take the motorcycles out for a day trip or while camping.

I'm now looking at the kind that flips over...bascally in either 3 folds or 4 folds. Anyone have one of these? Love to hear positive and negative feedback.

Living in the PNW, my main concern would be keeping "most" of the water out. The truck is parked in the garage, so that will help some.

Here are pictures of the two I'm looking at.

BAK Bakflip Tonneau Cover - G2 Version
http://www.autoanything.com/tonneau-covers...A0A2586662.aspx










Extang Solid Fold Tonneau Cover
http://www.autoanything.com/tonneau-covers...A0A2583500.aspx


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like that kind a lot !! Like i said before ive always had the caps but if i was looking for a cover, a folding one like that would be the kind id get. guess im stuck if i wanted to put a "real" bike in my bed now....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea...if it wasn't for the motorcycles (and possible 5er) I'd get a canopy for sure.

Sayonara...yours looks GREAT.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks. The cap is carpeted and I have the full padded BedRug on the sides and bottom. It looks like an SUV back there. the BedRug "floor" zips out if needed and the bed was sprayed with the Rhino liner at the dealer prior to me getting it.

Your right about the "possible 5er" comment. The DW alread has asked... what would we do with all this stuff back here.... guess ill need to make a hoist or something. UGH.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks. The cap is carpeted and I have the full padded BedRug on the sides and bottom. It looks like an SUV back there. the BedRug "floor" zips out if needed and the bed was sprayed with the Rhino liner at the dealer prior to me getting it.
> 
> Your right about the "possible 5er" comment. The DW alread has asked... what would we do with all this stuff back here.... guess ill need to make a hoist or something. UGH.


I like the Pace Edwards Jack Rabbit™ Roll-Top Tonneau Cover. Link


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> I like the Pace Edwards Jack Rabbit™ Roll-Top Tonneau Cover. Link


Those are very nice, however my needs (motorcycles) are keeping me from a roll-up/canister model.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've got a truxedo on our truck, rolls up in a second and is just about watertight. A couple drips in one of the corners in a very heavy rain. I installed a locking tailgate latch to make it more secure since you can't release the cover without opening the gate.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think I'm sold on this one. It is a "Fold-a-Cover" G4 Elite (come on...who diesn't like being "Elite"...








)

http://www.foldacover.com/Products/G4Elite...63/Default.aspx


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like a great cover and even if you get a fiver, it should not be in the way folded.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Go for it Jim !! Thats really nice !! Will you have to take it completely off to get the motorcycles in?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Looks like a great cover *and even if you get a fiver*, it should not be in the way folded.


..that is all part of my master plan.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Go for it Jim !! Thats really nice !! Will you have to take it completely off to get the motorcycles in?


Yes...it will have to come off to load the motorcycles. However, it folds into 4 pieces, so it will be easier to carry. Depending on how easy/heavy it is, I might bring it with me to put back on the truck (week long trips).


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NICE ! if you take it off and put it in the bed, is there velcro straps or anything to wrap around it and hold it together from unfolding? might be a "mod" to do if not but im sure they thought of that already.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought the Fold-A-Cover for my Dodge. It was a great cover and even though they claim its not waterproof it always was dry inside. I picked that one becuase after having the Avalanche I wanted something I could lock up,fold up, or remove. They also claim in the folded position it would be out of the way for a fiver but I skipped over the fiver and sold the Dodge.

John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> NICE ! if you take it off and put it in the bed, is there velcro straps or anything to wrap around it and hold it together from unfolding? might be a "mod" to do if not but im sure they thought of that already.


Yes there is straps with snaps to keep it folded.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I bought the Fold-A-Cover for my Dodge. It was a great cover and even though they claim its not waterproof it always was dry inside. I picked that one becuase after having the Avalanche I wanted something I could lock up,fold up, or remove. They also claim in the folded position it would be out of the way for a fiver but I skipped over the fiver and sold the Dodge.
> 
> John


Thanks for the information. I'm glad to hear you had good results with yours. I think I'll be buying this in the next few days.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the Bak-Flip folding cover. I am mostly satisfisfied with it. I shopped extensiviely on-line for the best price/free shipping. It is mostly waterproof, however, a little water does get in. The quality is so so. I use it to tow a fiver. When its folded it does not interfere with the fiver at all. Then I can close it when not towing. My truck is not a daily driver and stays in the garage except for towing the rv. So for the money compared to the beter, more epensive models, I'm OK with it. Good luck. pcm


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?...p=C&topnav=

Thanks to your previous post, I bought the roll and lock cover for my truck. It works very well and kept all my gear dry this 
last weekend during heavy rains.
I was wondering if you bought something yet and could you use a bed extender like the one shown in the link to fit your motorcycles in the bed of the truck with a roll n lock?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yianni said:


> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?...p=C&topnav=
> 
> Thanks to your previous post, I bought the roll and lock cover for my truck. It works very well and kept all my gear dry this
> last weekend during heavy rains.
> I was wondering if you bought something yet and could you use a bed extender like the one shown in the link to fit your motorcycles in the bed of the truck with a roll n lock?


I have a bed extender (came with the truck) but I don't think I can tow the Outback with the tailgate down. Wouldn't it hit the power jack?


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Good point! 
I can lower my tailgate and it will clear my Atwood jack with plenty of room to spare if you are in a straight line. If you are turned sharply it is a different story.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

X2 on the truxedo. We have a fifth wheel and the cover on the truxedo rolls up out of the way and is held there with 2 straps. We have had it for 2 years and have not had any problems with it. The main reason I wanted it was to protect the fifth wheel hitch from weather, I leave the hitch in year round and have had great luck with the truxedo.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CTDOutback06 said:


> X2 on the truxedo. We have a fifth wheel and the cover on the truxedo rolls up out of the way and is held there with 2 straps. We have had it for 2 years and have not had any problems with it. The main reason I wanted it was to protect the fifth wheel hitch from weather, I leave the hitch in year round and have had great luck with the truxedo.


Which Truxedo model do you have?


----------

